# sources lm3jo

## temps

Hello,

I created an application called audio lm3jo

I placed sources here

http://www.letime.net/vocale/paquet_deb/sources.lm3jo_deb.tar.gz

Does someone can tell me if the application is compatible Gento

friendly

----------

## aCOSwt

Ton application est... rigoureusement : inutile !   :Razz: 

Et... évidemment... en tant que telle... : Très intéressante. (Ainsi que les principes qui la sous-tendent)

J'ai pour l'heure quelques problèmes à traduire ce que "il faut utiliser un paquet des deux, lm3jo pour les ordinateurs avec ressources, et l'autres pour ceux possédant moins de ressources" (cf ton site) peut bien signifier en termes de dépendances et librairies mais nul doute que ton truc peut tourner sous gentoo.

Bon... après cela... cela ne serait pas inutile d'avoir un vrai makefile (je ne l'ai pas vu dans le tarball, mais je n'ai pas forcément bien cherché)

----------

## temps

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse, je croyais avoir mis les makefile dans les sources lm3jo, je corrigerai

Je suis à la recherche d'informations car au croisement de plusieurs choix.

J'ai vu sur Launchpad qu'il existait une demande d'applications audio pour des technologies très très faible ressources.

1- Ce qui pourrait me conduire à développer la version SDL uniquement sans chercher à faire des paquets juste en créant des sources à compiler soi-même 

2- Soit je développe la version adn sous Qt pour que les compositeurs puissent créer leurs nouveaux sons et donc des nouvelles mélodies (créer un nouvel instrument musical bien différent d'un simple synthé)

3- Soit je me concentre sur la mise en place d'un des nombreux projets dérivés des techniques utilisées dans lm3jo.

4- Soit je mets au propre ma version qui permet d'enregistrer, mais je ne veux pas vraiment le faire, je trouve que les sons sont plus beaux quand ils sont produit par l'imagination plutot que de simples imitations de sons déja existant.

La démarche actuelle est de savoir si sous la forme de dossier actuel comme il est écrit dans "README" en faisant :

make

make install (en root)

puis de donner les droits d'écriture dans le répertoire /usr/share/lm3jo

l’installation fonctionne sous Gento.

Avec cette information, j'ai un premier élément de réponse. A savoir si je dois présenter mes sources sous une autre forme, ou si je peux développer et diffuser sous la forme actuelle du fichier source indiqué en lien.

Je n'ai pas fait les sources de la version SDL avec makefile, elle sont encore brut en attente de cette information, et de quelques petites corrections apportées sous la version Qt

effectivement j'ai oublié de placer le makefile, je le mets ce soir,

AmicalementLast edited by temps on Thu Mar 13, 2014 5:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Message déplacé.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Message déplacé.

 

Premier éssai en mode vinaigrette on dirait!

Et Il n'y a ni minuscules ni accentuation au clavier alors forcément que "Message déplacé" cela ne sonne pas grand chose... !

----------

## temps

Bonsoir,

Je viens de rectifier en restituant le fichier makefile dans les sources de lm3jo

Cordialement

----------

## xaviermiller

Je voulais dire : message déplacé dans la section francophone vu que l'auteur et son code-source sont francophones.

----------

## aCOSwt

Bon... évidemment... le makefile aide un peu.

Maintenant...

```
CXXFLAGS+=-DESRI_UNIX
```

 :Shocked:  kskséksa ?

----------

## temps

Faute de frappe le + est en trop, mais comme ça ne gênait pas, j'avais laissé

```
CXXFLAGS=-DESRI UNIX
```

CFLAGS, CCFLAGS, CXXFLAGS - A quoi servent ces  variables ?

Je sais pas vraiment mais mal entré ça marche encore sur les nunux que j'ai testé

le makefile est un peu à l'arrache, je voulais juste qu'il fonctionne pour aller corriger le code de la vinaigrettelongue.c 

Dès que j'ai un peu plus de temps, j'irai le corriger en plusieurs points, c'est comme pour les 12 fenêtres identiques de Qt ....

c'est un code qui marche mais il est plus jeté que pensé.

J'ai porté toute ma concentration sur les concepts pas sur les moyens de les réaliser.

J'ai vu que pour gentoo il y avait des description de ces variables

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/CFLAGS

Amicalement

----------

## aCOSwt

 *temps wrote:*   

> Faute de frappe le + est en trop, mais comme ça ne gênait pas, j'avais laissé
> 
> ```
> CXXFLAGS=-DESRI UNIX
> ```
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas vraiment à la syntaxe que je faisais allusion (en dehors du fait que sous gentoo, on n'aime pas vraiment (ou est-ce on n'aime vraiment pas...) que les makefiles bricolent les .*FLAGS)

Mais bien plutôt à la définition de ESRI_UNIX que je fais référence.

- Manifestement je ne vois nulle part dans ton code d'ifdef ESRI_UNIX, et je ne connais pas cette définition dans le cadre des librairies que tu lies explicitement.

Alors, si ce truc sert vraiment à quelque chose, c'est que j'ai loupé une bibliothèque quelque part. 

Ou un bout de code qui ifdef ESRI_UNIX qui me manque.

----------

## temps

Bonjour,

Alors en détail d'ou ça vient :

Je voulais avoir des sources compatibles linux et freeBSD

De mes expériences et rencontres les Debian sont ceux qui pouvaient m'apporter ce que je cherchais.

Je suis allé chez debian-facile et j'ai demandé des aides au démarrage pour créer un deb

La question du makefile est sortie en premier

J'ai commencé un makefile.

J'ai eu un tux balaise qui m'a orienté comme il faut, sauf qu'au début je ne comprenais même pas son code et qu'il ne fallait pas d'espace entre les lignes gcc

L'origine de cette ligne sur l'environnement est un copier/coller qui j'ai cru penser vouloir dire comment traiter l'architecture et comment doivent être les répertoires.

ça a fonctionné dans mes tests et je suis pas encore allé voir plus loin. J'ai fini hier soir une première reprise du c que je voulais retoucher.

Je vais basculer un peu plus sur l'étude de création des sources et des makefile

Cordialement

----------

## kwenspc

ESRI c'est une boîte d'édition de SIG, t'aurais pas pompé un bout de makefile d'un de leur projet par hasard?

----------

## temps

 *Quote:*   

> ESRI c'est une boîte d'édition de SIG, t'aurais pas pompé un bout de makefile d'un de leur projet par hasard?

 

Difficile à lire. Ecrire que j'ai pompé quelque chose quelque part, c'est bien une preuve d'une totale méconnaissance de mon caractère. Je n'indente pas mes codes en attendant de créer mon propre système d'indentation (sauf cas particulier quand je regarde ce que ça fait par curiosité).  

En plus l'origine de ce bout de code est donné, c'est un Debian qui m'a mis sur la piste pour créer un makefile.

Dans mes codes il y a des concepts de logique pure que j'ai énoncé il y a plusieurs décennies et qui me valent que des insultes ( voir google groupe en sciences et wikipedia qui s'en ai donné à coeur joie)

Des concepts de logiques appliqués que j'ai construit et présenté sur le forum ubuntu depuis des années (avec des réactions diverses mais un partage d'informations qui m'a permis d'évoluer).

Quand à boîte d'édition de SIG, je ne sais qui sait et pour moi, elle n'existe pas puisque toutes mes demandes d'aides à la créations en passant par mon asso ont été refusées, pourtant j'ai sonné à toutes les portes en 4 ans, même les portes cachées.

En conclusion, si je m’aperçois que ces termes n'ont pas d'utilités pour la reconnaissance de l'architecture du hard, ou pour indiquer comment utiliser Gcc, ce soir ils disparaissent.

Cordialement

----------

## kwenspc

 *temps wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ESRI c'est une boîte d'édition de SIG, t'aurais pas pompé un bout de makefile d'un de leur projet par hasard? 
> 
> Difficile à lire. Ecrire que j'ai pompé quelque chose quelque part, c'est bien une preuve d'une totale méconnaissance de mon caractère. Je n'indente pas mes codes en attendant de créer mon propre système d'indentation (sauf cas particulier quand je regarde ce que ça fait par curiosité).  
> 
> En plus l'origine de ce bout de code est donné, c'est un Debian qui m'a mis sur la piste pour créer un makefile.
> ...

 

Pas de soucis, c'est donc lui qui s'est planté et qui a dû pomper un bout. Ou cherchait-il un exemple à mettre dans CXXFLAGS, j'en sais rien.

Et il t'as pas tellement bien conseillé désolé, sans vouloir enfoncer le clou.

Si tu veux du du makefile portable il vaut mieux passer par autoconf/automake (faire un configure.ac et un makefile.am).

Ça permet non seulement au makefile généré d'utiliser les bon flags pour le compilateur/linker, de verifier que tel ou tel dépendance est présente (via notamment pkg-config, sinon un test rapide), mais aussi d'être plus souple à l'endroit où la personne souhaitera installer le logiciel. Et en plus c'est plus facile et plus cours à écrire qu'un Makefile complet. Bon c'est vrai par contre: c'est pas non plus triviale d'approche, fin la doc est plutôt complète. (faut juste se forcer à aller à l'essentiel)

----------

## aCOSwt

Take it easy temps.

Ici, on n'est pas à chercher à te critiquer pour rien, on ne cherche qu'à t'aider dans ta demande de pouvoir installer ton truc sous gentoo et le faire tourner.

J'avais une interrogation, kwenspc y a répondu.

Rien de plus. Quand il dit "pomper"... ce n'est pas dans le mauvais sens du terme qu'il faut l'entendre.

Dans l'open-source et puis dans la création tout court... on se pompe tous plus ou moins les uns les autres... !

kwenspc te suggere quelques tuyaux pour ton makefile. Prends les en compte, moi, tant qu'à produire une appli qt... j'aurais aussi bien suggéré de te faire aider par qtcreator.

----------

## temps

Bonjour,

Oui en fait c'est peut-être quelqu'un qui bosse dans cette boite qui m'a orienté et a mis ça par habitude.

Au sujet de la construction du makefile, l'idée me plait bien de l'écrire moi-même quitte plus tard à tester des outils et comparer.

j’enlèverai ce soir les trucs qui dépassent comme ces variables inutiles que j'ai ajouté quand je cherchais comment placer les data.

Ce que j'aurai bien aimé c'est ajouter

```
whoami    := $(shell whoami)
```

```
chown -R $(whoami) $(SHAREDIR) 
```

au makefile

mais le whoami qui sort est root, alors que celui que je cherche est celui de l'utilisateur derrière home de manière à ce qu'il n'ai pas à changer les droits, comme je l'indique dans READ_ME

Cordialement

----------

## k-root

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ESRI c'est une boîte d'édition de SIG, t'aurais pas pompé un bout de makefile d'un de leur projet par hasard?

 

hum .. c'est dérivé d'exemple de makefile  -> http://help.arcgis.com/en/sdk/10.0/arcobjects_cpp/conceptualhelp/index.html#/Linux_Makefile/0001000000n0000000/

```
#if defined(ESRI_UNIX)

    // implemented in libDefenseSolutionsSDK.so

    void DsInitialize();

#endif
```

+1 pour qtcreator + qmake

-> http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator-2.1/creator-project-qmake.html

----------

## kwenspc

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   ESRI c'est une boîte d'édition de SIG, t'aurais pas pompé un bout de makefile d'un de leur projet par hasard? 
> 
> hum .. c'est dérivé d'exemple de makefile  -> http://help.arcgis.com/en/sdk/10.0/arcobjects_cpp/conceptualhelp/index.html#/Linux_Makefile/0001000000n0000000/
> 
> 

 

T'avoueras que c'est poilu d'aller chercher un exemple de makefile chez une boite qui fait du proprio. D'autant qu'ils ont l'air de pas connaître d'outils comme les autotools, cmake, scons...

----------

## aCOSwt

@kwenspc : bon allez, le sujet est clos non ?

Vous allez me faire regretter d'avoir mis le feu au poudres avec cet conn^H^H^H^Hsôterie!   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> @kwenspc : bon allez, le sujet est clos non ?
> 
> Vous allez me faire regretter d'avoir mis le feu au poudres avec cet conn^H^H^H^Hsôterie!  

 

J'avoue, il n'y a pas que le makefile qui fait mal aux yeux.

----------

## temps

Bonsoir,

J'ai corrigé un peu le makefile je vais le mettre en ligne.

Je vais continuer à regarder les usages sur les codes sources pour linux et freeBSD.

L'application Qt n'est qu'une étape vers des applications bien plus pratiques et légères.

J'entends claviers USB, 40 ou plus touches (genre midi mais usb) pour certaines applications et SDL quand il y a un écran

Qt ne m’aura servit qu'à montrer aux tux l'utilité de coder en utilisant les fréquences, j'encourage vivement à ce qui m'ont envoyé des liens windows de continuer à coder en utilisant les fréquences.

Cordialement

----------

